# Rear view mirror removal



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

My rear view mirror is placed to high on the windshield, so I got to remove it and somehow place it a lil' bit lower (it's not the original mirror, I bought the car with it though. Windshield was made in 2006, while the car's '99). And instructions, please?


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

From memory so bear with me 

Insert a small screwdriver in hole on rear of mirror and rotate the mirror about 90 degrees anticlockwise and it pops off, you are left with a small block fixed to the windscreen. I dont think you can move this as it comes fixed from the factory.

Now refitting it is a pain in arse to get it flush!

Are you sure its not an "original" mirror, just a newer version from 2006?

Edit - Just move your drivers seat higher, problem solved!!


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

I had a screen fitted in my last TT 2000 model & the fitters put the mirror on the area marked & it was too high. They reluctantly came out & moved the base - said high risk of cracking screen. I now have a 2004 TT & that has a different type of mirror that is fitted higher on the screen. Take care but it can be done.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Some pictures added:


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Can someone, please, help? Are there any chemicals or something, or I just need to hit the mirror holder from side?


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Bago47 said:


> Can someone, please, help? Are there any chemicals or something, or I just need to hit the mirror holder from side?


Dont hit it FFS, you prob break something, it twists of through 90 degrees, not sure how you get the base of without cracking or breaking something, twist mirror off leave old base on and buy new one from Halfrauds maybe ?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Do not, whatever you do, try to pull or pry the base off the screen.... you will invariably solve your problem by cracking the screen that way!
If you have a chip anywhere, why not do the 60 quid excess and get a new screen fitted.....

If it were me, id say try to twist or rotate the base to hopefully 'shear' the bonding of the adhesive pad its on.
Do that at your own risk though..... it might well crack the screen as the bonding is pretty strong stuff....


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Bago47,

I've just been out to check your pics against mine and the mirror looks completley different so you may be right and have a non standard mirror or very early design??

Mine is oval in shape and has E1 010486 stamped on the rear (part number 8N7 857 511 01C). I have a spare one as I made Autoglass replace mine when they fitted a new screen as the guy scratched the arm when trying to remove then decided not to tell me but cover up his mistake with a smear of screen bond :evil: If he had told me I would have been fine its lying and the attempted cover up I was peed off about.

I gather he must have caused the damage trying to remove the mirror so they can be stiff and hard to budge, the damage was caused by him using mole grips (or some other tool) to get extra leverage to twist and remove.

My mirror arm is fixed in exactly the same place as yours to the screen but I did notice in the pics the "dim" lever seems to be at the top, I believe this should be at the bottom for easy access and it looks like the mirror is upside down, perhaps rotating it thro 180 degrees will make a difference?? 

If you can get it off then perhaps fitting a new style to the base will solve your problem and if you were in England I'd even give you the old mirror for free.

Good luck if you want any pics of the spare mirror ask and I'll take some and post them up. Stu.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

If ONLY my mirror was fixed that high ! With it in the standard place it really obstructs my view on left had curves/turns. Some sort of "heads up" style projection would be ideal - if a little "dream on" :roll:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Err, has no one spotted that fact that the mirror is on upside down? It must have been Stevie Wonder that fitted it! Too high and upside down.


----------

